# We need LTE Galaxy Nexus Logcat



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

Can anybody post a logcat of boot? This is for development on the Bionic.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

You should PM deadly_v2. I believe he is one of few with the LTE version right now and it isn't broken so he should be able to hook you up.


----------



## jfgirard0423 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a verizon gnex let me see what I can do for ya

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

jfgirard0423 said:


> I have a verizon gnex let me see what I can do for ya
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks man!


----------



## jfgirard0423 (Dec 10, 2011)

http://db.tt/nnhvS0QO

Uploaded it to my drop box is this what you need? 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

jfgirard0423 said:


> http://db.tt/nnhvS0QO
> 
> Uploaded it to my drop box is this what you need?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I think so. thanks!


----------



## jfgirard0423 (Dec 10, 2011)

Download and save it I don't know how long that link is good for fyi. Need anything else from gnex for verizon pm me I respond quick

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dhacker29 (Aug 15, 2011)

jfgirard0423 said:


> http://db.tt/nnhvS0QO
> 
> Uploaded it to my drop box is this what you need?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks that helped tremendously. Can you look on the phone in /system/lib and send me libims_jni.so Please and thank you again!


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

dhacker29 said:


> Thanks that helped tremendously. Can you look on the phone in /system/lib and send me libims_jni.so Please and thank you again!


There is no libims_jni.so in /system/lib on my LTE Gnex.


----------



## dhacker29 (Aug 15, 2011)

CellZealot said:


> There is no libims_jni.so in /system/lib on my LTE Gnex.


Yeah I was looking in the wrong place it was in /system/vendor/lib lol Got it


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

Glad you found it...that actually makes more sense. I still think you may find other libs that may not work under ICS properly.

Good luck!


----------

